# Ruthiey & The Crazies



## Just Ruthiey (Jul 12, 2010)

Okay... well I am way way to lazy to make my OCD demands. 

Khanner- 
Has been great! My land lord & his 'friend' came out today to check up on the house, well they saw/ were up close to their very first horses. Khanner loved all over them, so very proud of them! 

Fairy- 
I think she has been deppresed since Pepper arrived. I am not sure why or if its just me. I'ma have to take 'Fairy Time' to the max. 

Pepper-
OMG... I hate her! Lol. She kicked the crap out of me, no joke. 
Jin walked behind her, I was terrified that she was going to do a number on him. Well, she didn't. Pretty happy about that fact I just wish she was like this all the time. Looking into some Arab calming food my tack shop owner recommended to me.


----------

